# Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern



## Teichforum.info (14. Okt. 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe mehrere Miniteiche (Mörtelkübel), die mit folgenden Pflanzen besetzt sind:

__ Hechtkraut
__ Blutweiderich
__ Fieberklee
__ Bachminze
Kanadischer __ Reis
__ Kalmus
Nadelsimse
Kleine Binse
__ Pfeilkraut
__ Rohrkolben

Ich kann die Pflanzen über Winter ja nicht in den Mörtelkübeln lassen, jetzt frage ich mich, wie ich das machen soll.

Folgende Möglichkeiten hätte ich:

einen Brunnen (rechteckig, ca. 40cm Wassertiefe, friert nie bis auf den Grund zu, ständiger Wasserzu- und -abfluss)

ein Swimming-Pool, ca. 1,50m Wassertiefe (zu tief, oder?)

einen größeren Teich (Problem: wie bekomme ich die Pflanzen später wieder raus, die Pflanzkörbe machen sich über Winter bestimmt selbständig)

Wie sollte ich das am besten machen? Am besten (und einfachsten) fände ich die Brunne-Variante, nur sollten das auch alle Pflanzen überleben...

Es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet!

Viele Grüße
Katrin


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Katrin
Die  Mehrzahl deiner Pflanzen wächst sowieso da wo der Boden bzw das Wasser durchfriert(wie in der Natur).
Hoffe Werner meldet sich noch mal zu diesem Thema ,bin mir nähmlich nicht ganz so sicher da ich 3 Pflanzenfilter aus Mörtelbottichen habe und die Pflanzen drin lassen möchte.
Werner was sollen wir machen??????????
   
Peter


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Katrin,

normal können alle in den Mörtelkübeln verbleiben, mit Ausnahme des Hechtkrauts, das wäre im Brunnen am besten aufgehoben.

__ Fieberklee, __ Rohrkolben, __ Pfeilkraut sind bei mir alle schon in Mörtekübeln (freistehend) ohne Probleme durch den Winter gekommen.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Okt. 2006)

*Pflanzen überwintern*

Hallo,

erst mal danke für die schnellen Antworten   .

Meint ihr, die Mörtelkübel halten das aus? Ich dachte sie werden durch das Eis vielleicht gesprengt und bekommen Risse?

Noch eine Frage: Die Pflanzen stehen in den Mörtelkübel auf unterschiedlichen Ebenen (aus Ziegelsteinen), d.h. manche sind nur knapp unter der Oberfläche, halten sie die Kälte/ das Eis aus oder soll ich alle auf den Boden des Brunnen stellen? (es gibt halt 2 Optionen: entweder den Mörtelkübel so wie er ist mit allen Ebenen in den Brunnen, oder: alle Pflanzkörbe raus aus den Mörtelkübeln und einfach so auf den Boden des Brunnens.
Was meint ihr?

Gruß,
Katrin


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Katrin,

ich kann hier nur für mich sprechen: Meine Mörtelkübel haben die letzten Winter völlig frei stehend vollkommen unbeschadet überstanden, obwohl sie natürlich völlig zu Eisklumpen gefroren sind.

Alle darin befindlichen Pflanzen:

__ Sumpfdotterblume
versch. __ Rohrkolben
__ Fieberklee
Tannenwedel
versch. __ Froschlöffel
__ Calla palustris

haben die Winter ebenfalls schadlos überstanden (waren in den Mörtelkübeln ausgepflanzt). Sie sind mit dem Wasser und dem Lehm völlig durchgefroren. Fieberklee hatte z.B. auch direkt im Eis eingefrorene Rhizome - ohne Schaden.

Man sollte auch bedenken, dass Sumpfpflanzen auch in der freien Natur völlig einfrieren, sofern sie nicht in tieferem Wasser wachsen. Was evtl. noch wichtig ist, dass Eis ja auch eine gute Schutzwirkung hat, so dass die Temp. nicht so stark sinken kann.

Das __ Hechtkraut geht bei so einer Überwinterung allerdings ein, deshalb entweder tiefer stellen oder im Brunnen überwintern.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Kathrin, hallo Stefan
seh ich genauso, all die og. Pflanzen wachsen bei mir in der Sumpfzone,die voll durchfriert. Sogar das __ Hechtkraut hats überlebt, treibt allerdings recht spät wieder aus und wird dann nicht mehr so richtig groß.
Die Kübel überstehen bei mir den Winter unbeschadet, auch die Pflanzen (zB __ Hornkraut,Seerosenableger) überleben da drin.
Gruß Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2006)

*Pflanzen überwintern*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Ich denke, dass __ Hechtkraut wird in den Brunnen umziehen, der Rest bleibt im Mörtelkübel.

Gruß,
Katrin


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Katrin,

mit dem __ Hechtkraut im Brunnen bist du auf jeden Fall auf der sicheren Seite.

Ich hatte bei meinen Versuchen der Überwinterung im Mörtelkübel nur extrem bescheidene Erfolge.


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2006)

moin!

mein __ hechtkraut steht ca. 10-20cm tief.
sollte ich es tiefer stellen?


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2006)

Hallo Marco,

wächst dein __ Hechtkraut in einem Teich?

Wenn ja kommt es bei 20cm Wassertiefe normalerweise durch den Winter und wird im Mai wieder mit dem Austrieb beginnen. Wenn es möglich ist, schadet es aber nicht, wenn du es etwas tiefer stellst.

Frei ausgepflanzt in einem Teich ist es immer viel einfacher, empfindlichere Pflanzen zu überwintern, da hier die Kälte nur von oben einwirkt und das sich bildende Eis auch eine gute Isolierfunktion übernimmt.

Nur freistehende Gefäße (Mörtelkübel) eignen sich nicht so gut, da dieses ja komplett durchfrieren und zu einem richtigen Eisklumpen werden.


Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Okt. 2006)

Hallo,

ich kann mich nur Stefan anschließen: die Pflanzen können bis auf das __ Hechtkraut in den Kübeln bleiben. Bei mir macht allerdings die Nadelsimse (Eleocharis acicularis) manchmal Probleme mit der Überwinterung wenn sie vom Eis erreicht wird. Im Zweifelsfall würde ich die auch im Brunnen überwintern.

20 cm Wassertiefe fürs Hechtkraut haut nicht überall und immer hin. Mir sind in einem Becken in einem sehr strengen Winter einmal alle Hechtkräuter kaputt gegangen. Jetzt stehen sie bei mir auf 30 bis 40 cm Wassertiefe.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Okt. 2006)

hi!

danke fuer die antworten. da ich __ hechtkraut an 3 stellen im teich habe, werde ich 2 tiefer stellen und beobachten.


----------



## Digicat (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Servus Miniteichler

Hole einmal diesen alten, verstaubten Thread wieder hervor.
Da wir ja schon die erste Jahreshälfte hinter uns gebracht haben, beschäftige ich mich schon mit dem Winter, den der kommt schneller als man denkt  .

Da mein "Mini" komplett frei steht, mache ich mir sorgen, daß meine Pflanzen den kommenden Winter nicht überstehen könnten.

Ich dachte mir, ich bringe am Boden und den Seitenwänden Steinwolle (Resterolle vorhanden) an. Zwischen Becken und Verkleidung.
Ist das genug Schutz gegen Kälte  
Weiters habe ich bei 1.2.3 ein Garde.a Kindergewächshaus geordert. Dies wollte ich darüber stülpen. Dadurch haben die Pflanzen einen "kleinen" Schutz, aber vorallem im Frühjahr, treiben hoffentlich die Pflanzen schneller aus  .

Sollte ich noch eine 100W Teichheizung mit Aussenfühler installieren  

An Pflanzen sind drei Stück Seerosen (in 30 cm + 50cm Tiefe), vom A.li/Ho.er 4 Sumpfpflanzen, ein __ Rohrkolben und eine __ Schwanenblume, alle in der Sumpfzone mit einem Wasserstand von -5cm bis -10cm.

Die Abmessungen des (Streumittel)Behälters: 80 x 60 x 80 (LxBXH), Volumen 200 Liter.

Er steht vom Sonnenaufgang bis ca. 15 Uhr in der Sonne.

In diesem Thread findet Ihr Fotos von meinem "Mini".

Wie ich schon gelesen habe macht es den Sumpfpflanzen nix aus wenn sie durchfrieren, aber wie schauts mit der Schwanenblume aus und weiters mit den Seerosen  

Bin schon auf Eure hilfreichen Tipps gespannt


----------



## niri (4. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

hallo helmut,




> wie schauts mit der __ Schwanenblume aus und weiters mit den Seerosen



um die schwanenblume mußt du dir, glaube ich, keine sorgen machen, sie wächst bei mir z.b. in einem recht kleinen topf und hat den winter ohne probleme überstanden. 

bei seerosen sollte ihr rhizom nicht durchfrieren. einer meiner miniteiche ist mit einer unter der rindenmatte eingebauten kunsstoffummantelung (irgendetwas aus dem baumarkt, frag mich nicht wofür das ursprünglich vorgesehen ist  ) isoliert. bei dem anderen habe ich winterschutzummantelung aus luftpolsterfolie gebastelt. beides hat gut funktioniert. 

lg ina


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Danke Ina für deine Antwort  

Bei der __ Schwanenblume habe ich ja schon mehr contra als pro  gehört  



> Die Schwanenblume wächst in Uferröhrichten eutropher, stehender bis langsam fließender Gewässer und ist dabei recht wärmeliebend. So ist sie beispielsweise in Auengewässern der Oder, der Elbe und des Rheins in größeren Beständen zu finden. Die Schwanenblume verträgt stark wechselnde Wasserstände und siedelt vor allem auf sandig-lehmigen Schlammböden von Niedermooren und Flussauen. Sie kommt mehr im Tiefland als in Gebirgen vor.
> 
> Das natürliche Verbreitungsgebiet umfasst die klimatisch gemäßigten Zonen Europas, Nordafrikas und Asiens (eurasisch-mediterran). In Mitteleuropa ist die Art vielerorts recht selten geworden.


Quelle
Im Tiergarten Schönbrunn habe ich sie das erstemal gesehen. Zufällig war auch der Gärtner vor Ort, den ich nach dieser Pflanze gefragt habe:
"Diese wird immer aus spez. Gärtnerein eingeflogen, da sie bei unseren klimatischen Bedingungen nicht winterhart sei  ."
Darum auch meine spezielle Frage.

Weiters wusste ich das Seerosenrhizome nicht durchfrieren dürfen. Frage nach Isolierung deshalb Eurer Teiche.
Ich werde einmal die 12cm dicke Steinwolle demnächst anbringen. Um sicher zu gehen und ich denke, auch im Sommer kann sie ja nicht schaden (aufheizen)  .

Ob ich eine Teichheizung anbringen soll, werde ich wohl, im Test, hier versuchen. Schaden kann sie ja auf alle Fälle nicht.


----------



## niri (6. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

hi helmut,

zu __ schwanenblume- meine eigenen erfahrungen: ich habe sie seit 2 jahren. zuerst war sie in meinem 150l miniteich, wasserstand ca. 10 cm. dieser miniteich steht auf unserer loggia nah an der hauswand, der erste winter war auch sehr mild, der teich hatte ein paar tage eine hauchdünne eisschicht.

seit dem vergangenen sommer ist meine schwanenblume in einem separatem behälter, es ist ein kleines halbes fäßchen sonst derselbe standort. dieser winter war recht kalt, dem fäßchen habe ich keinen winterschutz gegeben. wir wohnen hier in einem relativ mildem klima (großraum frankfurt/main).

die isolierung freistehender kleiner teiche ist eine gute sache im winter wie im sommer  !  eine teichheizung habe ich bisher nicht gebraucht, einer meiner miniteiche hatte im vergangenen winter insgesamt ca. 3 wochen eine eisschicht von ca. 5 cm. mein brasilianischer __ tausendblatt hat darin ohne schaden zu nehmem überwintert. dieser teich steht auf einer styrodurplatte und bekommt bei frost eine luftpolsterfolien-ummantelung von den seiten und auch von oben.

lg
ina


----------



## Digicat (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Danke Ina  

Deine Aussage bestärkt mich den Teich zu isolieren  .

Ob der Teichheizer notwendig ist  , aber "Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste". Wenn mir einer günstig in die Hände fällt .....


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Servus Freunde der Miniteiche

Heute ist das Mini-Gewächshaus angekommen  
 

Natürlich gleich zusammen gebaut und über den "Mini" gestülpt.
   

Der erste Winterschutz steht einmal  .

Werde die Wirkung = Temperaturverhalten jetzt einmal testen und dann wird es bis zum Winter weggeräumt.


----------



## niri (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

hallo helmut,

das gewächshaus passt ja super zu deinem miniteich  ! kannst du bitte noch verraten, welche abmessungen dein miniteich hat? ich überlege gerade mir auch noch so ein gewächshäuschen zu besorgen  . bin deshalb auch auf deine temperatur-vergleiche/tests gespannt.

lg
ina


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Servus Ina

100 x 80 x 100 cm (L x B x H)

 
Nennt sich bei 1.2.3 "Kindergewächshaus"


----------



## niri (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

danke helmut  ,

wenn es möglich wäre, hätte ich gern die abmessungen deines miniteichs gewußt.

lg
ina


----------



## Digicat (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Servus

80 x 60 x 70 cm (L x B x H)


----------



## Goldfischteich (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Ich klinke mich mal in diesen Thread mit ein um keinen neuen zu eröffnen, auch wenn dieser hier schon etwas älter ist.

Letztes Jahr sind mir in meinem Mini die Pflanzen alle kaputt gegangen trotz Isolierung, Wassertiefe etc..
Dieses Jahr habe ich nun eine Zinkwanne mit Pflanzen und möchte diese gerne zum Winter hin rein holen bzw. die Wanne entleeren.
Ich hatte gedacht die Pflanzen in einem großen Mörtelkübel zu überwintern. Nun frag ich mich wo, wann und wie ich das mache damit diesmal meine tollen Pflanzen den Winter überleben.
Ich kann den Mörtelkübel ins Gartenhaus stellen (bei extremen Frost wie letzten Winter wird es aber auch da deutlich unter Null. Dann hätte ich einen kleinen Abstellraum draußen, da dürfte es knapp über 0 Grad sein, aber immer dunkel. Ansonsten bliebe mir nur noch mein Dachboden (wo es natürlich dann recht warm werden kann je nach Winterwetter (Sonne, Heizen).

Wie stelle ich es also an ??? Und ab wann sollte ich die Pflanzen reinholen ???
Gibt es sonst noch was zu beachten ???

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiche Infos von euch Experten  .


----------



## admh (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Im letzten Jahr habe ich meine Zinkwannen leergemacht und alle Pflanzen und __ Schnecken in Mörtelboxen und Wäschekörbe (die alten, wasserdichten natürlich  ) umgesetzt. Alles stand bei etwa 12 Grad im Keller unterhalb eines Glasbausteinfensters.
Erledigt habe ich das Ganze, meine ich Ende Oktober, Anfang November zeitgleich mit dem Hereinholen der nicht winterharten __ Kübelpflanzen.

Alle Pflanzen haben überlebt, die Schnecken auch.

VG

ad-mh
Edit... Sorry

Andreas


----------



## Goldfischteich (30. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Tja ich hab leider das Problem das ich zwar 12 Grad bieten kann, aber dann kein wirkliches Licht oder halt etwas Helligkeit, dafür aber Temperaturen. Wobei ich zur Zeit zum Gartenhaus tendiere, da sind sie halt doch besser geschützt.
Wieviel Wasser hattest du denn in dem Behält für den Winter ?


----------



## admh (1. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Hallo,

in der Wanne waren 8-10cm Wasserstand.
10-15 Grad und vollständig dunkel sind besser als 15-20 Grad und wenig Licht. 
Pflanzen vergeilen sonst.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vergeilung
12 Grad und dunkel sind in Ordnung.
Ins Gartenhaus würde ich sie nicht stellen. Wir hatten im Gartenhaus im letzten Winter zu hohe Temperaturunterschiede von +10 Grad bis deutlich unter -10 Grad. Ende März kann man vom Keller ins Gartenhaus umstellen und die Pflanzen als Licht gewöhnen (muss aber nicht sein).
Ansonsten kann man die Zinkwanne Mitte April wieder bepflanzen. 

Dies wären unsere Erfahrungen mit nicht frostfesten Pflanzen hier in NRW. 


VG

Andreas


----------



## Goldfischteich (2. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Hallo admh, vielen Dank für deine Antwort, das hilft mir gut weiter. Dann würde unser Abstellraum als Winterquartier dienen. Da ist es halt dunkel (bis auf die paar Male wo man halt mal rein geht und was holt etc. dann ist es mal kurzfristig hell. Die Temperatur fällt nicht unter 0 Grad. Probieren geht über studieren nicht wahr.


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Sep. 2012)

Hätte da auch eine Frage bei mir kommen sie bei Oma in den Keller, da unserer zu Warm ist (Wohnraum).

Kommen in 2 Mörtelkübel (90 liter) FRage dazu muss ich die Pflanzen abschneiden ??? 
__ Wasserminze ist riesig  auch die anderen Planzen wie Seerose kann ich die abschneiden ???

Gruss


----------



## admh (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Also ich kürze die Pflanzen radikal ein. 
Sonst moddert es, was den Pflanzen auch nicht gut tut.


----------



## Goldfischteich (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Danke auch für die Info, die hätte ich dann wohl auch bald gestellt


----------



## Alfii147 (3. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Also kann ich getrost, komplett runterschneiden soweit wie's geht?
Macht ihnen nix ? & die kommen dann wieder?

Gruss


----------



## admh (4. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Also ich lasse immer gut 1/3 stehen.
Wie man es macht, muss man letztlich selbst entscheiden.

VG

Andreas


----------



## Alfii147 (18. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Oder meint ihr meine Pflanzen überleben es wenn ich sie im Hochteich lasse??
Wassermenge 1500 liter. Wassertiefe 42 cm
Boden ist mit einer 3 cm Sandschicht und darüber eine dünne Styroporschicht.

Seerosen sind drinnen Tannenwedel, __ Wasserminze usw.. Stehn alle in 42 cm Tiefe..
Könnte auch ne Folie noch drüber legen

Gruss


----------



## Goldfischteich (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Ich werde die Pflanzen wie hier vorgeschlagen dann entsprechend alle rein holen und die Zinkwanne leeren. Letztes Jahr hatte ich auch gut 40cm Wasser und Schutz und die Pflanzen haben es nicht geschafft bei diesem Winter.


----------



## Goldfischteich (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzen aus Miniteich überwintern*

Ich hole das hier mal hoch.....und wollte mich ganz herzlich für den tollen Tipp bedanken.
Hab meine Pflanzen "reingeholt" und in leichtem Wasserstand überwintert, Zinkwanne geleert.
Jetzt alles wieder nach draußen gesetzt und bis auf eine Pflanze (da warte ich aber noch ab) treiben alle ganz wunderbar wieder aus.
Werde ich in Zukunft wohl immer so machen.


----------

